# 1941 ford 9n choke location



## jace bergeron (May 12, 2020)

Hey everyone, i have a 41 ford 9n and when i got her the choke knob was on the right side of the steering column little under the dash like in the picture i have been doing research for the past few days and I'm finding all different answers most 9n seem to have the chock on the right side of the dash under the oil gauge i want to restore this tractor right please help me


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi! An excellent source of history is at: https://fordtractorcollectors.com/identify-my-tractor/tractor-id-history/#Model-8N-1947-1952 This might help you.


----------



## LEROY jOHNSON (May 24, 2020)

jace bergeron said:


> Hey everyone, i have a 41 ford 9n and when i got her the choke knob was on the right side of the steering column little under the dash like in the picture i have been doing research for the past few days and I'm finding all different answers most 9n seem to have the chock on the right side of the dash under the oil gauge i want to restore this tractor right please help me


My 8n is the same way.


----------

